# suche Gästepass Diablo3 zum reinschnuppern



## grobi2012 (22. Juni 2012)

Hi,

würde gern mal in das Spiel reinschnuppern und testen wie das auf meinem iMac läuft.
Hat noch jemand einen Gästepass für mich?


Grüße aus Hamburg 

Michaael


----------

